

A Stronger Programming Culture For India - kanungoparth
https://blog.hackerrank.com/stronger-programming-culture-india/

======
sskausik08
Targeting schools could bring a big change in the programming culture. At
schools, the level of programming is very low, failing to develop interest in
students. If we can improve that, they will develop an interest in programming
at a very early age and can significantly contribute as they grow older.

~~~
kanungoparth
True. Unfortunately, that is possible only in the city schools. Many people
who come from villages touch a computer for the first time when they enter
their college.

